# Halloween in July?!?!



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

If it's something you really want to do...then go for it. I myself am very traditional about the holiday....but I wouldn't pass up a halloween party in July. Good luck!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I definitely think we'll put something together. Not as elaborate as what we'd do for Oct. and I think I'll keep the decor to inside of the house and backyard. It was just something I had thought would be different and definitely fun!


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would go, but as my friends didn't even show up for my party in October, I'm not sure how people will take it. Depends on your friends I suppose. Might be hard for some people to come up with costumes but I bet it'd still be fun!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't even think I'd make people dress up...unless they wanted to. Honestly, it's just an excuse for me to decorate more then once a year for Halloween. Plus, the past two years that we've had a Halloween party it's either been REALLY cold....or raining. This way we're guarenteed to have weather where people can hang outside. 

It would be a small gathering in all honesty. Just some close friends. But again, an excuse to decorate more then once a year.


----------



## SleepyHollowPumpkins (Jun 23, 2008)

I had done a fun party in July and got the idea off of this website.

http://www.dumptv.com/holidaze/halloween/hall-party.html
(Scroll Down to the bottom!)

It was a Haunted Luau...Great theme, fits with the summer time, and still has a Halloween twist to it! Decorating around this theme is easy and fun too.

Just found this on the forums as well...
hosting-haunted-luau

Only thing is it looks like Oriental Trading does not sell the Haunted Luau line any longer...I will post alternatives if I find any.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for the links. A haunted luau is a great idea!!! Even doing more of a pirate theme would be good. I'm getting some great ideas now


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Haunted luau is a great idea, Or maybe you could just call it a ' maskerade party' . you can come up with a costume theme , so your guests don t think too much halloween and you still get to decorate.
I would come and dress up!


----------



## just_Tim (Sep 3, 2009)

I say go for it,my room honestly looks like its Halloween right now loll I have a lot of my hanging props,and other props up in my room I keep them in my room all year.I think thats a fun idea you have,and you are so right about once a year is not enough for Halloween couldnt agree more.Thats the way I would do it,just decorate inside and the back yard that would be perfect.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! At first I was thinking about not having people dress up. But I've tossed the around the idea of doing a zombie theme. So it would be haunted luau and we'd all be zombies. We'll see though. 

I've had some ideas for decor...but would love some input in that area too! So sticking with the island theme...I was thinking that the inside of the house could be more like an abandoned plantation house......just cob webby...cheese cloth everywhere..dusty. And then the outside would be overgrown looking with the help of some fake vines and what not. Some skeletons thrown in here or there. Some tombstones of course....lighting, cobwebs and of course...some fog.  

You know the more I think about it, it's sounding more like a zombie/voodoo type thing then a luau. Hmmmm.....I just may keep going in that direction. Thoughts? 

And Halloweenbarb...if you lived close enough...you'd be invited!


----------



## theicewitch (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh that is a spectacular idea! I love it. After we get settled again I might do that in 2011. Indiana is a bit chilly in October too. 

You could have a ball with voodoo dolls and a nice well worn cemetery.... oh loads of fun.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I definitely agree with you there, once a year would not be enough for me. Post back your ideas and what you have planned for your party. Are you planning on dressing up or having any special events through out the day?  I love creating parties, there thrilling to put together.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Monica, those invites are awesome!!! 

Bewitched, I'm thinking about just going with the zombie island theme. So, people wouldn't necassarily have to dress up...but zombie make-up would be a must! No special events of games though. I am so not one to due the party game thing. When I go to a party I like to mingle, chill, drink and snack...so...that's what we'll be doing. 

Theicewitch, you should definitely do it in 2011!! I'm just too excited to decorate again and know that unless it rains like a b*tch, we'll all be able to hang out in the backyard and enjoy the decor!!! 

As far as ideas, so far I'm going to decorate the inside of the house like an old plantation home (I already said that though) Hanging vines from the trees outside. Also going to do some more hanging mason jars with candles. I'll hang them from some of the trees in the back yard. I'll also have my tombstones set up....like an old plantation type cemetary. I'm not going to really do any pumpkins or anything like that. I have some skulls and skeletons that will get put out. Of course, moss, moss and more moss! 

If anyone else has any other ideas...please let me know! I'm open. This is definitely getting fun to plan though. =D


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*GEE, How would I vote?*

Let's see....I have had my haunted, haunted house OPEN for tours almost every night for these last 23 years, I'm open Right Now!
See: hauntedravensgrin.com 
In Mount Carroll, Ill.
Can't get enough !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

